# What is my ViP222 doing online to eat up all my bandwidth?



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I just switched ISP's, and had to call tech support today because my connection speed was about 1/3rd what it should be.


the ISP was showing 1500 packets down, and 18000 packets up. 

I disconnected my ViP222 from the switch, and my problems went away.

Just what the heck was this thing doing? I didn't have this type of problem w/ my other ISP.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use Ethereal and dig logs.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

reviewing logs:

what would you think if you followed an IP address in the log that led you to a blank white pages that says the following:



> *It works! on 10.102.254.23*


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you run dlsreport speed tests with the 222 connected and not connected to see if you see they same difference. If not, that would be my first step.. Get two independent data points to confirm the difference.

Are you saying that you found an IP in the logs and then served to it and got that message? If so, all that tells you is that the IP has a Web server running on it. 

First I would do is run some of the DSLReport speed tests with the 222 connected and without and see if you see a difference in throughput of 1/3. 

WHat are you suppose to get?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

brant said:


> reviewing logs:
> 
> what would you think if you followed an IP address in the log that led you to a blank white pages that says the following:


Umm, what is you internal network setup ?
At least I can't reach the IP from my location, is there DNS name of the site ?


----------

